# Vlad Ţepeş



## natasha2000

Hello,

I would like to know how is it  prononuced the first letter of this surname. Is it like TZ or is it like T?

Thank you very much in advance.
Nat.


----------



## parakseno

It's more like "ts" than "tz" (although many Romanians write "tz" instead of "ţ" when they don't want to/ can't use diacritical marks)... 
It's similar to "ts" in "i*ts*".


----------



## natasha2000

Thank you very much, parakseno. You solved my great dilemma! Thank you once again.
Nat.


----------



## parakseno

I'm glad I could help... neighbor (well actually ex-neighbor ). 

Parakseno.


----------



## OldAvatar

Also, the last letter is prounounced "SH".


----------

